# Nicotine isnt bad for you?!



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

Since I started vaping Ive been under the impression that nicotine is the devil.

But according to this story,"Its not nicotine that's causing the damage. Cigarettes are giving you a cocktail of psychoactive drugs and bingo, youve got a highly addictive product...when if you had nicotine alone, not so much."

Skip to 5:55. @Room Fogger @Resistance @CJB85 @ivc_mixer @LeislB @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (31/5/20)

Yup. It's old news by now. We've know that for years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silo (31/5/20)

Nightshades like potato and tomato have nicotine.

But like everything, too much and it is bad, even water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

Silo said:


> Nightshades like potato and tomato have nicotine.
> 
> But like everything, too much and it is bad, even water!


Wow true! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

zadiac said:


> Yup. It's old news by now. We've know that for years.


Vape noobs like myself have been so brainwashed all these years. Grrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (31/5/20)

I read a paper once, can't find it now but it explained how everyone has a nicotine demand and in what foods and plants we consume contain nicotine.

There are many cultures that consume nicotine and tobacco other than smoking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (31/5/20)

I remember reading something at some point stating that nicotine is no more harmful than caffeine and has a similar effect on the human body.
I may have a slight memory problem though, and may need to be corrected on that information as i read way too many things, much too often.

View attachment 197293
View attachment 197296
View attachment 197295

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## mrh (31/5/20)

zadiac said:


> Yup. It's old news by now. We've know that for years.


I am still amazed by how many of my smoker friends still believe nic is bad so they stupidly buy a vape and smoke it with 0 percent nic - no wonder they can't do the switch. I am loathe to interfere and explain this because many hate unsolicited advice. But i feel passionate enough about vaping now to drive home the point and help educate these friends now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/5/20)

mrh said:


> I am still amazed by how many of my smoker friends still believe nic is bad so they stupidly buy a vape and smoke it with 0 percent nic - no wonder they can't do the switch. I am loathe to interfere and explain this because many hate unsolicited advice. But i feel passionate enough about vaping now to drive home the point and help educate these friends now



Be _that _person, give unsolicited advice, it's 2020 everyone gets to be who they want to be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/20)

The problem is many will not believe what an individual tells them especially a vaper who they will see as bias over what they see or read on the TV, Internet or in the media. Many unbelievably still have a "if it's on the internet it must be true" attitude believing in the high tech online world we live in makes us all the more knowledgeable yet that's only true for about 10% of information out there while 90% of what they base their views on is utter crap and i'm not just talking about vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Roodt (31/5/20)

Timwis said:


> The problem is many will not believe what an individual tells them especially a vaper who they will see as bias over what they see or read on the TV, Internet or in the media. Many unbelievably still have a "if it's on the internet it must be true" attitude believing in the high tech online world we live in makes us all the more knowledgeable yet that's only true for about 10% of information out there while 90% of what they base their views on is utter crap and i'm not just talking about vaping!



as true as that may be, it reminds me of when i just started vaping 2 years ago and two of my managers at work (both in sales in a technical field) tried to tell me about water on the lungs and popcorn lung...
Lets just say that stating factual studies, and showing them the actual pdf studies saved on my phone at the time, disproving their claims, made shutting them up hella easier. 
So I suppose if one does have the evidence on hand to back up one’s statement, it does make it easier to “win” the argument.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/5/20)

nic is as bad as caffeine in coffee or the CBD in cannabis, like @Silo too much of anything is bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (1/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> nic is as bad as caffeine in coffee or the CBD in cannabis, like @Silo too much of anything is bad.



Rubbish, you can never have too much sex or coffee

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (1/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Since I started vaping Ive been under the impression that nicotine is the devil.
> 
> But according to this story,"Its not nicotine that's causing the damage. Cigarettes are giving you a cocktail of psychoactive drugs and bingo, youve got a highly addictive product...when if you had nicotine alone, not so much."
> 
> Skip to 5:55. @Room Fogger @Resistance @CJB85 @ivc_mixer @LeislB @Grand Guru




Check this out http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/the-great-nicotine-myth.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/6/20)

Thanks Alex, the below is certainly my experiance


It is well-demonstrated that vapers (regular ecig users) commonly reduce the amount of nicotine consumed, and continue to reduce the strength used; therefore nicotine does not create tolerance, a key marker for dependence-creating drugs.
Vapers can more easily reduce or eliminate consumption of nicotine than smokers. Over time, some may eliminate its use if desired for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/6/20)

Stranger said:


> Rubbish, you can never have too much sex or coffee



I was on a video call once, and it was super cold so I was drinking a cup of Joe. I was really enjoying the call, and kept making new cups as I was talking, I seemed to keep finishing my cups quickly. What I didn't realise was that I was making myself double espressos, near the end of the call I was on 1g of caffeine. After putting down the phone call I noticed I was in my underwear, and I'm pretty sure the couch was talking to me (maybe the entire time who knows).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (1/6/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was on a video call once, and it was super cold so I was drinking a cup of Joe. I was really enjoying the call, and kept making new cups as I was talking, I seemed to keep finishing my cups quickly. What I didn't realise was that I was making myself double espressos, near the end of the call I was on 1g of caffeine. After putting down the phone call I noticed I was in my underwear, and I'm pretty sure the couch was talking to me (maybe the entire times who knows).



You are just weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/6/20)

Thanks @volcom27101982 
Great that you bringing this up 

I am sure many people still think nicotine is the deadly substance in cigarettes.

Vaping is a far less harmful way of delivering nicotine
Vaping for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------

